# Miniature airport



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

*Lots  of PATIENCE required to build this MODEL AIRPORT .  Planes and other  model components are ACTIVE and required a huge investment of time.  *
   .                                                                                     
...................................................................................


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2014)

Now that took a lot of patience and work. Neat. :sentimental:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 20, 2014)

Been there.  It's almost too fantastic for words and the airport is only a small part of it.  The detail on the models is perfect - the trucks are only aout 2 inches long and the planes are maybe 18 inches. You can even see the jet engines running.
I didn't watch the whole video, but there are a few "jokes", such as the space shuttle landing.  This is a British TV ad. for a chain of opticians.  Also a large bee with people sitting on its back - a pun on the airline "FlyBe".

If you ever go to Hamburg, Germany  (lovely city) then visit Minatur Wunderland.  It's mind-boggling.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 20, 2014)

Even the clouds are controlled. Amazing site.  Thanks Ken.

  (I also watched the other models; trains, fire engines etc.)


----------

